# Just started Benidorm here we come



## sallylabrador (Oct 9, 2014)

:wave:
We bought a mobile home earlier in the year and have just come back from touring France for 11 weeks with our large black silly dog, wild camping and using aires. We are hoping to travel down to Benidorm for Christmas, leaving mid November. Any tips would be really useful, also any nice places to stay around Benidorm area. Looking forward to lots more adventures, as oldies, time is running out.


----------



## kenspain (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes only one book up now :wave:


----------



## BobandLin (Oct 10, 2014)

Calpe, camping CalpeMar temp mid 20s, nice town, beach, shops, everything accessible plus good for cycling, prefer it to Benidorm not so crowded.

Bob


----------



## shortcircuit (Oct 10, 2014)

Just up the road in Javea and weather is superb. Camping Javea is a really nice site with easy walks into town.  Going to look into Calp Mar on the way to Beni so look forward.
On way down looked in at Kiko  Park which is a CCC recommended site and it was dreadful, glad we were able to manouver way out what appeared to be a maze.


----------



## snowbirds (Oct 10, 2014)

*Kilko park*


Hi shortcircuit,

We are still on Kilko Park it's full up with long stay,had a struggle to get into on of the last slots but it's ok for the beach with 16 amps so we have gone all electric as i need to fill my Gasit tank.will look out for you further down,we are here till tuesday.What do you look like.

Snowbirds.





shortcircuit said:


> Just up the road in Javea and weather is superb. Camping Javea is a really nice site with easy walks into town.  Going to look into Calp Mar on the way to Beni so look forward.
> On way down looked in at Kiko  Park which is a CCC recommended site and it was dreadful, glad we were able to manouver way out what appeared to be a maze.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Oct 10, 2014)

sallylabrador said:


> :wave:
> We bought a mobile home earlier in the year and have just come back from touring France for 11 weeks with our large black silly dog, wild camping and using aires. We are hoping to travel down to Benidorm for Christmas, leaving mid November. Any tips would be really useful, also any nice places to stay around Benidorm area. Looking forward to lots more adventures, as oldies, time is running out.



This is good to see. I saw a post a few weeks ago about large white camper vans that do not seem to have moved from the drive way. Not so in this case, cant be seen for dust. I would love to spend some time in Portugal and spain and will be taking down some of your tips. Have a great time, dont shake hands or kiss anyone.


----------



## shortcircuit (Oct 10, 2014)

snowbirds said:


> View attachment 25406Hi shortcircuit,
> 
> We are still on Kilko Park it's full up with long stay,had a struggle to get into on of the last slots but it's ok for the beach with 16 amps so we have gone all electric as i need to fill my Gasit tank.will look out for you further down,we are here till tuesday.What do you look like.
> 
> Snowbirds.View attachment 25401View attachment 25402View attachment 25403View attachment 25404View attachment 25405



Oh no, you heading for your karioki job in La Torreta  I think you are spot on with Kiko park and its proximity to the beach, which is great for sun worshippers, which we are not. Gooding to give El Racho a try and hope we can get in. Now hiding from sun for siesta.


----------



## vivall (Oct 10, 2014)

*Benidorm*

There are a number of sites close toBenidorm, check out UK Campsites. Best is probably El Raco. I understand it is now fully booked.
We have stayed at Cap Blanche at Altea. Not as good as Raco but in a great location. Just along the road from Cap Blanche is another smaller site, San Antonia Camping. Both these are on the coast road.
We use the very good public transport from almost outside Cap Blanche site. 25 min ride into Benidorm, fixed price 1.50 any distance. We never take our van out of the site.
More shops/restaurants you will ever need in Altea. Join Camping Card, Cap Blanche is 16 euros a night.

Regards,

Allen.


----------



## Freda (Oct 10, 2014)

Try Almafra its not the cheapest site but beautiful.Camping Almafra Resort Benidorm :: Restaurant, Gym & MobilHomes  We have stayed there in the past and also on Arena Blanca just down the road from El Raco Inicio - Camping Arena Blanca - Benidorm (Alicante) We found the pitches a little on the small side, a good site though


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 11, 2014)

Sounds like you guys are having fun in the sun - wish I was there to.


----------



## shortcircuit (Oct 14, 2014)

vivall said:


> There are a number of sites close toBenidorm, check out UK Campsites. Best is probably El Raco. I understand it is now fully booked.
> 
> Allen.



Your source is well off the mark or there has been a mass exodus.  Booked in today and had a choice of 70, yes SEVENTY pitches, so now going to enjoy sun for a few weeks.


----------



## snowbirds (Oct 14, 2014)

*On your trail*

Hi shortcircuit,

We moved on this morning in a rain shower but don't tell MTM.We were using all electric as the Gasit lpg was out and we could not find a Lpg station,but traveled back a little way out of Oliva and still no luck so back tracked and found a Repso just outside Oliva but struggled to get the new Spanish adaptor to lock on so filled with diesel but said to the girl attendent I would give it one more try and it worked with a small blow back.turned out quite cheap so I am now happy that the fitting works ok.We are now at Cap Blanch for a few days,it's packed out and I am allready missing the peace and quite of the mountains.Keep in touch as i now have some free Wi-Fi to windup the kids back home.

Regards Snowbirds.:drive::drive::cool1::cool1::banana::banana:



shortcircuit said:


> Your source is well off the mark or there has been a mass exodus.  Booked in today and had a choice of 70, yes SEVENTY pitches, so now going to enjoy sun for a few weeks.


----------



## Neckender (Oct 16, 2014)

There's still some room on La Torretta behind Benidorm Palace 15.5 euro's including electric.

John.


----------



## muzz (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry no tips but wish you the best with your trip.


----------

